# A video tour of one of our tanks!



## Bee (Oct 7, 2011)

Enjoy 
A tour of our fishtank - YouTube


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Great vid! That catfish, omg. I think i have one unless he died, i dont see him much. But he will need to move to the 75 if he still exists lol


----------



## Bee (Oct 7, 2011)

Ha, yeah Spot is our lil... big cutie. He's pretty awesome.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

i went to see. mine is still there. I thought they only got to be like 3-4 inches!


----------



## Bee (Oct 7, 2011)

Ha ha ha. I have no idea how old he is. But he is huge. But the most docile fish. I can put him in a tank with any fish and everyone is happy.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

wow, and he is an upside down cat?


----------



## Bee (Oct 7, 2011)

Yes. That's what we were told and I guess he looks like one. But he is rarely upside down anymore. He comes out mostly at night.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

the cat is a plecostomus (pleco) or suckermouth catfish.

at least I think so.

My wife had one that was over 10" long so they can grow big.

love the video and especially the lace leaf plant. May try one someday.


my .02


----------



## Bee (Oct 7, 2011)

Are you sure? Cause it's not hard and bony like a pleco, it is soft and squishy.


----------



## Bee (Oct 7, 2011)

Nope can't be, I googled it. Defiantly not him.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Bee said:


> Nope can't be, I googled it. Defiantly not him.


Well I'm not a expert but sure looks like a pleco to me. Does it have a "sucker mouth".


See:

Plecostomus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


still just .02


----------



## Bee (Oct 7, 2011)

Upside Down Catfish
He looks exactly like that fish. Although it says they only reach 3-4 inches. His mouth is kind of a sucker mouth, but not exactly like it.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

IMHO you got a pleco.

check out the third picture down on the right side of the link I sent. 

(which I linked to below in my gallery)

Seems to me it looks like the fish in your video, is the right size(up to 2 feet long), and has the same (hiding) behavour.

my .02


Aquarium Gallery - pleco picture


----------



## Bee (Oct 7, 2011)

We have had plecos before... It's not him. I will take another video and show you. I can get him to come out by using a laser pointer.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Bee said:


> We have had plecos before... It's not him. I will take another video and show you. I can get him to come out by using a laser pointer.


I'll take your word.

Don't cats like to follow laser pointers? *old dude

my .02


----------



## Bee (Oct 7, 2011)

Yes they do. It's actually quite fun. The platies and guppies like it too. The corries are scared of it though.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

we need to point susan to this thread. I'm positive she will know


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Summer said:


> we need to point susan to this thread. I'm positive she will know


+1


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

here Susan

Here Susan

Come on we need Some help.

Correct the old beaslbob

Here Susam

Here Susan.



*r2


----------



## Bee (Oct 7, 2011)

Suuuusan, o Suuuuusan


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Summer said:


> we need to point susan to this thread. I'm positive she will know


I tried a PM and got rejected. *old dude


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Sounds like ya all are calling a puppy dog.

Got news for all of ya its a syno eruptus, miss labeled most of the time as an upside down catfish, will get 5 to 6 inches.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

susankat said:


> Sounds like ya all are calling a puppy dog.
> 
> Got news for all of ya its a syno eruptus, miss labeled most of the time as an upside down catfish, will get 5 to 6 inches.


Interesting:

Synodontis eruptus - YouTube

and thanks.

I can see in that vid where it is not a suckermouth cat.

<------ learns a lot here. *old dude


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Susan to the rescue, everyone is wrong! lol


----------



## Bee (Oct 7, 2011)

So the common name is "featherfin catfish" Yay, mystery solved.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Susan, the bottom-dweller fish witch!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

lol Ben


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

hahahahaha


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Maybe I should have said Fairy God-mother or something. Witch sounds so mean.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Naw been calling myself a witch the past few days.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

So what does that make a beaslbob?

or dare I ask.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

A dirt devil


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

susankat said:


> A dirt devil


how about a peat moss devil *old dude


----------

